# LGB Mogul doesn't 'chuff'



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a 2019 S LGB mogul in apparently good shape. Purchased used a few months ago and just got around to running it. 
I have no reason to believe it is defective.

I hear a whistle sound on startup and a constant steam hissing sound but no chuff chuff sounds while in motion. I ran it with loco and tender only not pulling anything. I used both a Aristo power system with the "last generation" train engineer and tried both linear and PWC settings that didnt make a difference. I changed the battery though not sure the other battery was brand new and full of juice. Still heard constant hissing not chuffing. Also tried running off my MRC power with same results.

Any suggestions? Does this loco need to get up to a certain speed before chuffing or needs to pull a certain load requiring more amps, or what? 

What should I do different?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Check the connection between the rear of the loco and the front of the tender. 

The plug and socket are notorious for having wires break from the constant plugging and unplugging.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

The chuff sensor is located in the gearbox. A wire could be off or loose.
Or someone could have re-installed it wrong after they lubed the unit. 

It has nothing to do with what you use for powering it.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

what battery ? Lgb does not use a battery


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

If there is a battery it maybe an aftemarket sound system? 9V battery? Sound tenders of LGB - China origin have 9V batteries... 2019's like most stock LGB stuff are not equipped with any batteries to the best of my knowledge. 

Michael


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2019S used a 9 volt battery as the back up when idling. 

Remove the coal load and it is underneath in its own compartment


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I have not seen that just the super caps 

but if tony says it then we will move on from the battery


LGB uses a hall effect transistor for the chuff trigger and it is mounted in the drive of the loco 

it has three wires and plugs onto the "card" in the truck so the first thing to check it the wire path and make sure it is all good starting with the plug from the tender to the loco then the board in the truck 

the trickey thig on opening the truck is to not knock the drive wheels out of quarter an bind the side rods ... but with the lower cover off you can see the Hall effect board and the metal plate on the driver that triggers it


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Tony is right. If I remove the coal load cap in the tender the 9v battery is underneath. 

In checking the plug between the loco and tender there isa three wire cable attached to a 6 pin connector. There is another 3 wire cable leaving the loco but not attached! 

Perhaps this is the problem????? If so, does the connector snap apart in order to insert the 2nd 3 wire cable??? 

Thanks


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

There should be two 3 x wire cables inserted into the 6 x way plug. 
Yes, you can get 6 x way the plugs to open up but that is beyond the scope of my ability to help as I don't have the loco here to use as a reference. 
Perhaps some old timer LGB fans can help.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

According to the info I have from LGB via 2019S service PDF, one set of three connects to the rheed switch under the forward truck. 

Second set connects to the tender plug interface PCB. 

And yes it shows the 9V battery as well! 

Michael


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Michael, 
Would love to see that PDF. Can you direct me to a site or source to view that. I'd love to get this thing figured out before Sunday when I am having 30 people over for my twins birthday party. 
Thanks


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Hans 

Check your PM inbox...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael...... I'd love to have that pdf as well... Would you email it to me as well???

[email protected]

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hans...... Sounds like the problem is in the cable connection as Tony mentioned. If you only have 3 wires of the 6 connected to the plug, that's certainly the place to start.

You can repair that yourself by carefully taking the plug apart, gently removing any of the old wires that might have been broken off, stripping the cable to insert the wires back in the holes then carefully putting it all back together. I've done this with good success. I believe you'll see that one of the wires in the cables has a blue stripe on it. They go to the same direction when attached to the plug and should be facing to the left side of the plug as you look toward the front of the tender or locomotive. 

It's best to get a new cable assembly but if Silvergate has gone out of the repair business, check with Axel at Train-Li.


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Stan,
I unsnapped the 6pin connector but cant seem to figure out how to get the 2nd 3 wire cable inserted . Don't see any holes to snap wires into or anything. I am wondering if these were snapped together connections or soldered??? You are correct, each cable has a blue stripe on one side and I was trying to figure out which way the disconnected one went.

I'll keep trying.
Any other advice?

thanks


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The wires are a press fit into the slots with a special tool designed for the purpose. You can do it with a small flat blade screwdriver, but, understand doing so may break the the plug/wires or bend the slot sides. 

My advice is to pay someone who knows how to do it. Then after the plug is closed up add silicone adhesive to where the wires enter the plug. This will act as a strain relief and help prevent it happening again.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2019s had 2 different sensors for the cheff sound. 

One sensor had a oval shaped metal piece on the rear axel, and later models had a ceramic disc. 
This made a difference in the sensor used, there were 2 different types. 

Train-Li has the axle with the metal oblong sensor as well as the large double stacked sound board needing the 9 volt battery. 

Connector from the engine to the tender had 3 wires for power, and 3 for chuff. 

So, if the engine was the non sound version, there was only 3 wires in the 6 pin connector.


----------

